
Adding Sparkle to Social Coding: A Study of Badges in the NPM Ecosystem [pdf] - bnb
https://cmustrudel.github.io/papers/icse18badges.pdf
======
bvasiles
Here's a more easily digestible summary of that paper:

\- infographic:
[https://cmustrudel.github.io/announcement/badges](https://cmustrudel.github.io/announcement/badges)

\- summary web page:
[https://cmustrudel.github.io/projects/badges/](https://cmustrudel.github.io/projects/badges/)

